
The New Dating Game - jseliger
http://www.weeklystandard.com/print/articles/new-dating-game
======
balding_n_tired
A great revelation of the internet was that exhibitionism is approximately as
widespread as voyeurism. Who'd a thunk it?

As for Mr. Max, I'm not sure why he shouldn't play the field as thoroughly as,
say, Mick Jagger. I assume he's at least no uglier, and I can't imagine he
could sing much worse.

As for The Weekly Standard, shouldn't it stick to telling us who to invade?
"Lifestyle" journalism never wears well.

------
initself
Ugh. That article nauseated me. Monogamy is a by product of Western
Civilization and not the natural inclination of any gender, based on
anthropological evidence? Give me a break.

